# XD 40 9mm conversion question



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm new here and finding great info. I just bought a Buckmark Camper for the range to save on ammo costs. I have an XD40 Service that I just love to shoot but ammo isn't cheap, for sure. I'm reading in various places about the 9mm conversion. 

I've seen the 9mm barrels at a couple of places (noted on this forum). So, is that all you need to do other than getting 9mm magazine/s? Is there any trouble with the gun either feeding or ejecting the 9mm cartridges? I did see a video on You Tube where a guy had done some filing on the mechanism to get the 9mm cartridges to eject properly. I don't think I would take a file to this gun....I think I would just buy another XD in 9mm before messing with what seems to be a great gun for the price.

Any info or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

About the only problem using a 9mm barrel in a XD .40 Svc is the .40 breechface is different (larger)and the extractor may not always work correctly on the 9mm cases.


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

The_Vigilante said:


> About the only problem using a 9mm barrel in a XD .40 Svc is the .40 breechface is different (larger)and the extractor may not always work correctly on the 9mm cases.


Thanks. Sounds like a perfectly good excuse to shop for a 9mm :smt048. One more gun just adds to the fun.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

I have an *m* *3.8 .40* and have a a 9mm "conversion" barrel (drop-in) coming from *Bar-Sto* as we speak. One of the best barrel mfgs there is. A little over $200. for the "drop-in" so it's well worth it compared to buying another new pistol, for me anyway. I also have a new *m* *4.5 .45* and a *Sig 226 TACOPS 9mm*. Hopefully, Bar-Sto will be finished with the run not too very long. Talked to Irv (the owner) a few times before ordering as well as with others and confirmed that there wouldn't be a problem. He did say that for some reason (like everything on a production line), every once in a while, they'll run into 1 from SA that needs to be fine tuned and at that point, you'd simply send them the slide and the _new_ barrel to be "fine tuned" (basicly a custom fitting). Alot choose to do it and I didn't even know about the conversion from .40 to 9mm until after I had made my purchase. So glad as I can't wait until it comes. Btw, Bar-Sto's barrels are target/match grade and a higher quality barrel than SA's "match grade" barrel (nothing wrong with SA's but the Bar-Sto's better).

*Update as of 7/27 . . . Got it in month's ago and it wouldn't drop in. Talked to Irv at Bar-Sto who told me to send it back and he'd fine tune it but I haven't had a chance yet. Gonna call him to make sure all's still a go with him correcting it.


----------

